# 05 brute force 750 valves ticking after adjusment



## BigBrute750 (Sep 9, 2011)

i just adjusted my valves. I just did one cylinder. I decided to put it back together, enough to crank it. to see the out come. well? it was ticking pritty bad. I adjusted them to spec. really hate to tighten them down. little help please


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Well, if you set then correctly(.20-.25mms exhaust and .10-.15 intakes) and in the correct position as I outlined above, they won't tick, so its not the valves ..look somewhere else. Chains, exhause leaks, broken springs.. ect.


----------



## BigBrute750 (Sep 9, 2011)

I set them correct. ended up going back set them at zero lash. it helped. makeing me wonder if it has an over size cam? thanks for your post


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

Sounds silly but you set them to .20mm not .020 inch? I've seen that happen and it makes it rattle like the insides want out. Double check your feeler gauges to be sure.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i've seen lots of people (even some i know on here - lol i wont name any names or should i? :saevilw: ) make that same mistake.. doing inches instead of mm.

i think the hardest part of the whole process is getting on the right TDC for the valve you are setting. once you got one, you are 270 degrees away from the other one. the front ones aint that easy to reach either. come to think of it, i hate messing with the valves.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> come to think of it, i hate messing with the valves.


Me too..I usualy have to pull the side plastics, airbox and the front deflector to do the fronts. Takes nothing to set, but a half an hour to get to them....and another half-hour to get it back to gether..lol


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

This is on my "to do" list, I've been putting it off for some time


----------



## Tempsho (May 28, 2010)

Is adjusting valves normal maintenance for all the other brands of the big boy quads? (Can-Am, Yami, Suzuki, Arctic-cat, etc)


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Tempsho said:


> Is ajusting valves normal maintenance for all the other brands of the big boy quads? (Can-Am, Yami, Suzuki, Arctic-cat, etc)


Yep...to different extents all small engines must have their valves adjusted at some time one way or another. Only hydraulic-lifted engines are automatically adjusted. Some use adjustable tappets like Kawie and some use a shim design.


----------



## BigBrute750 (Sep 9, 2011)

yep thats what i was doing standard instead of metric. thanks guys!!!! p.s im not that embarrassed. just a litte bit lol


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

BigBrute750 said:


> yep thats what i was doing standard instead of metric. thanks guys!!!! p.s im not that embarrassed. just a litte bit lol


At least you didn't hurt anything...lol


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

Yeah at least it was loose instead of tight, so no damage!


----------



## BigBrute750 (Sep 9, 2011)

ok i was still having with the valves ticking. i adjusted them so much my fingers were raw. i finaly took the vavle cover off. i saw nothing wrong other than normal wear. i put it back together, torked everything to spec. rechecked the valves, i left them alittle tight. when i cranked my brute. NO TICKING! i figured it was the four cam bolts on top of the cove backed out abit. so if you here of anyone else haveing this problem. tell them to tork the cam bolts. tomorrow i will re set the valves and ad thread locker to the four cam bolts. thanks again for everyones help'


----------



## gorr (Jul 15, 2013)

*valve adjustment leads to both cylinders having borken valves*

I recently adjusted the valves on my 2005 750 brute. after the first time it ran well but was backing out the exhaust and back through the carbs. so I adjusted them again. this time, with the timing marks in the TF for front the exhaust valves on the front where compressed when I removed the covers. same for the rear cylinder. I could not get the feeler gauge between the valve and the rocker. so I backed off the adjusted all the way out to where I could not see the valve move any further. did the same for the rear exhaust, with the timing in the right position TR. I rotated the engine in both directions. could this have skipped the timing chains because after my test run, both cylinders are wrecked. both exhaust valves on the front broke and one inlet valve on the rear are broke. what to do now.....


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

If the valves are truly broken, that means the pistons hit them. And that means the pistons are most likely broken also. I believe you're ready for a rebuild. 
The timing marks come by twice before you rotate the engine 360 degrees. I'm afraid you adjusted the valves wrong. I take the covers off first, so I can watch both valves open then close, then look for the timing mark. 
I hate you're having so much trouble


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

I hate to say this,but there is how tos on you tube on how to adjust your valves - step by step.


----------

